# Ay Carbon Mesquite Chunk Charcoal....



## inkjunkie (Jun 4, 2015)

Any of you fine folks use it?

http://aycarbon.com/

Have been using Lazzari Mesquite for a while now. Get it from the local Cash & Carry. Was informed by one of the employees there about a supposed shortage. Contacted Lazzari and was told....

The Mexican government has been unusually slow this year in their review and approval of permits for mesquite wood harvesting.  That’s caused a shortage of mesquite charcoal since March.   Lazzari has made progress in increasing its mesquite charcoal supply and we expect to be able to continue fulfilling our customer’s order requirements.  However, full recovery by early summer does not appear imminent and some temporary, short-term, supply disruptions might occur until inventories are fully replenished.

Went into Cash & Carry and noticed the Ay Carbon so I grabbed a few bags of it. Cut one of them open, had very little dust in it and had "manly" sized chunks in it....













20150603_203301[1].jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Jun 4, 2015


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 4, 2015)

So THAT'S what happened to the Lazzari!  I swear to God I was just looking up this morning places I could buy Lazarri Mesquite Lump.  I thought my normal retail outlets around here stopped carrying it.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 7, 2015)

The Ay Carbon gets HOT. Had both vents open on the XLBGE. Was at 325*. Was gone for less than 3 minutes.....was at 700* when I got back to it. Just like the Lazzari doesn't have a heavy Mesquite flavor....


----------

